# SPAM: Scott Addict R4 frameset (56cm)



## Ordinarybikes (Dec 24, 2005)

I have an Addict R4 frameset thats for sale if anyone's interested? Check out my classifieds listing: http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php/product/10840/cat/5


----------



## Ordinarybikes (Dec 24, 2005)

Bump! http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=11988&cat=5


----------



## Ordinarybikes (Dec 24, 2005)

*Bump!*

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=11988&cat=5


----------

